# Ремонт залогов (проемной лайки)



## molodecya (14 Фев 2014)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане.
У меня баян Тула-302. Купил его недавно. Он как новый, лежал в кофре с момента покупки (произведен в 1986 году). Голоса тульские на нем, советские, мне очень нравятся, т.к. сочные, звучные, звонкие, хотя и кусковые.
На многих голосах залоги отогнуты (видать лежал все время в одном положении). Вследствие этого, эти голоса играют не в полную силу, слабовато, т.к. залоги не перекрывают проемы при сжиме, или расжиме меха.
Вопрос следующий:
Кривые залоги (проемную лайку) нужно заменять на новую?
Есть ли способы выпрямить имеющиеся залоги?
Кто что посоветует?


----------



## ze_go (14 Фев 2014)

их надо оторвать и откатать. 
я в последнее время, чтоб меньше геморроя biggrin, отрываю, увлажняю и кладу меж двух ровных поверхностей (стекло и т.д.) и оставляю высыхать, потом они ровные становятся.
а менять на новые - надо иметь много лайки разных толщин и надлежащего качества (безсолевую)


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Июн 2015)

Спрошу здесь, вроде в тему.
Нет. Не буду))


----------



## MAN (15 Июн 2015)

Kuzalogly (15.06.2015, 14:10) писал:


> Ведь гладкая кожаная часть куда как лучше приляжет к проёму.


 Вы так считаете? И Вам не кажется подозрительным, что, несмотря на это обстоятельство, все как один производители язычковых инструментов упорно приклеивают лайковые залоги заведомо хуже прилегающей ворсистой стороной к планке?


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Июн 2015)




----------



## vev (15 Июн 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> *MAN писал: Вам не кажется подозрительным?*Кажется. Но теоретически обосновать не могу. Шершавая часть, возможно, приспосабливается "под проём" со временем. И если даже будут изменения геометрии после полного высыхания, то обстоятельство "шершавости" снивелирует эти изменения своей бОльшей податливостью, нежели гладкая кожа. Это хорошо для тех, кто десятилетиями не заглядывает внутрь инструмента. А я - готов раз в год глянуть и подклеить...
> Или это историческая тенденция? Традиция мастеров?
> Автомобили при рождении выпускались без тормозов. То есть совсем. Потом "традицию" сломали. Может, это из той же оперетты?


Вы загляните на "Мир баяна" там это уже неоднократно обсуждалось. Что ж велосипед изобретать


----------



## Kuzalogly (16 Июн 2015)

Заглянул. Обслужил лайки проёмов как смог. Внешне всё стало довольно красиво и аккуратно.
НО. Частично потерялась настройка. Например, "ре" первой октавы на сжим говорит "ре", а на разжим- "ре диез". К тому же в ходе сборок и разборок стали коряво работать регистровые машины. Итог- какофония полная. Всё стало звонко, но невпопад. Наверное, повезу мастеру. Или повешу на стену...


----------



## andrey.p6 (16 Июн 2015)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Заглянул. Обслужил лайки проёмов как смог. Внешне всё стало довольно красиво и аккуратно.
> НО. Частично потерялась настройка. Например, "ре" первой октавы на сжим говорит "ре", а на разжим- "ре диез". К тому же в ходе сборок и разборок стали коряво работать регистровые машины. Итог- какофония полная. Всё стало звонко, но невпопад. Наверное, повезу мастеру. Или повешу на стену...Очень интересно, от чего же сбился строй?


Очень интересно, от чего же сбился строй?
А по поводу регистровой машинки: если снимали все резонаторы сразу - могли сбиться "шторки" или как они называются, которые открывают/закрывают в деке отверстия согласно включенному регистру. Нужно снять ещё раз резонаторы и проверить как выставлены эти "шторки". Ну и если не поможет - смотреть тяги.


----------



## Kuzalogly (16 Июн 2015)

Резонаторы вообще не снимал. Мучился с пинцетом и прижимами. А регистровые машинки сбились, видимо, когда я гайки крепления резонаторов регулировал. Уж больно слабо там было. Шторки стали туже ходить. Потом я расслабил крепежи, шторки поехали свободно. Но какофония, увы, есть.


----------



## ze_go (16 Июн 2015)

Kuzalogly (15.06.2015, 14:10) писал:


> Трёхголосый немецкий ГДР


 andrey.p6 (16.06.2015, 22:27) писал:


> А по поводу регистровой машинки: если снимали все резонаторы сразу - могли сбиться "шторки" или как они называются, которые открывают/закрывают в деке отверстия согласно включенному регистру.


 каким образом могли "сбиться шторки"? они же в ложах на деке, а не в резонаторах.


----------



## gerborisov (17 Июн 2015)

Kuzalogly (16.06.2015, 22:34) писал:


> Резонаторы вообще не снимал. Мучился с пинцетом и прижимами.


Зря, могли "накуралесить" задевая соседние голоса. Сила затягивания гаек резонаторов, возмажно перетянули. А вообще, там Механика, всё можно понять. Главное не спешить и делать только после "7-ми кратного замеривания" Удачи.


----------



## kreiser (18 Ноя 2015)

ze_go писал:


> их надо оторвать и откатать.
> я в последнее время, чтоб меньше геморроя biggrin, отрываю, увлажняю и кладу меж двух ровных поверхностей (стекло и т.д.) и оставляю высыхать, потом они ровные становятся.
> а менять на новые - надо иметь много лайки разных толщин и надлежащего качества (безсолевую)
> Подскажите, чем после выравнивания приклеить?


----------



## Евген (18 Ноя 2015)

_kreiser (18.11.2015, 20:33) писал:Подскажите, чем после выравнивания приклеить? _

Читал на форумах, что используют импортный универсальный ПВА, или же универсальный Момент 1 (Henkel).

Есть идея нанести на некоторые мягкие отвисшие залоги с внешней стороны немного клея БФ-6, тогда становится несколько жестче гладкая сторона и  отвисание меньше. Может и глупость говорю, но на форуме здесь, надеюсь, поправят.


----------



## vev (18 Ноя 2015)

*Евген*, 

никогда ПВА для этого не применяют. Изначально применяли и применяют раствор шеллака. Буржуи клеят чем-то очень похожим на момент. У меня знакомый использует БФ.
  Евген (18.11.2015, 23:47) писал:


> Есть идея нанести на некоторые мягкие отвисшие залоги с внешней стороны немного клея БФ-6, тогда становится несколько жестче гладкая сторона и  отвисание меньше. Может и глупость говорю, но на форуме здесь, надеюсь, поправят.


не надо ни в коем случае ничего наносить! Для меньшего отвисания приклеивают поверху пластиковую полоску (некоторые фотопленку использовали для этого). Итальянцы подпружинивают металлической пружинкой


----------



## ze_go (18 Ноя 2015)

Евген (18.11.2015, 23:47) писал:


> Может и глупость говорю


 Согласен...


----------



## glory (18 Ноя 2015)

По порядку...
Иногда на немцах (в основном старых) прижим резонаторов гайками зажимает и шторки регистров. Приходится ослаблять до разумных пределов..
Любая работа с лайкой залогов может влиять на настройку. Поэтому - перекатал лайку, переклеял, сменил пружину,- всегда надо проверять настройку..
Лайку клеют ворсистой стороной чтобы она не хлопала...
2 - 4 мм. для настройки не критично. В этом случае лайка просто будет хлопать при смене меха. А вот если переклеять ее... См.выше...
Как можно работать с резонаторами не снимая их? Это все равно как гланды лечить через...
А что с внутренними залогами? Которые внутри голосовых камер?
Ре - ре диез - что-то тут не то. Даже если полностью оторвать залог, разница будет ну четверть тона, но не пол. Надо смотреть... Хотя, если завышает разжимный - внутренней лайки залога нет..
Смазывание клеем гладкой стороны залогов применяют... Но, как на мой взгляд, эффект невелик.. В идеале лайка должна быть подобрана так, чтоб даже пружин особо не требовала.. А не только смазывания клеем, наклейка слоя плёнки (встречал), двойной слой лайки в залоге- очень часто...
И последнее. Тула 302. По опыту, если инструмент не яркий, Вы можете делать с ним что угодно, поможет только полная смена голосов.. И то не всегда. Абсолютно "дубовый", глухой и неудобный корпус... Я называю его "баян-парадокс". Масса интересных конструктивных решений и конструктивных ошибок... Если с залогами на нем действительно плохо (очень может быть), то впереди масса неприятной работы. Надо полностью перебрать резонаторы. Т.е. снять голоса, перечистить, где надо перекатать (оторвать, перекатать, приклеять) лайку залогов, перепролить голоса, а потом настроить полностью инструмент. Я сделал не одну "Тулу-302" и то сейчас пишу, как бы сказать, скривившись... Так что рекомендую подумать, стоит ли его делать. Чего стоит только полностью залитая ПВА крышка ломаной деки, наверняка дохлый поролон, неподатливость кремповке после его смены, и масса чего еще...


----------



## vikatik (13 Мар 2016)

ze_go (14.02.2014, 11:49) писал:


> (Залоги) - их надо оторвать и откатать. я в последнее время, чтоб меньше геморроя, отрываю, увлажняю и кладу меж двух ровных поверхностей (стекло и т.д.) и оставляю высыхать, потом они ровные становятся.
> а менять на новые - надо иметь много лайки разных толщин и надлежащего качества (безсолевую)


Насколько эффективен такой ремонт (восстановление) лайковых залогов?
Хорош ли он только чтобы сделать инструмент и продать его или такой способ предполагает некоторую долговечность? По опыту - сколько? -Месяц? -Погода? -Год? -Три года? -Пять лет? -Десять лет?

На одном авторитетном форуме я прочитал следующий комментарий на этот счет: Если залог уже завернулся от времени использования (или хранения) и его выпрямить, то это поможет очень не надолго и он вскоре опять завернется. Не имея никакого опыта в данном деле, я скажу, что это звучит логично. Т.е. объясняется это "усталостью кожи" - потерей ее структурных свойств.
Примеры из других областей: По моему опыту, если взять старый ссохшийся кларнет (потерявший изначальные геометрические размеры) и поместить его в среду с повышенной влажностью - он восстановит форму и объем, но как только он попадет обратно в обычную среду - вскоре опять ссохнется. Т.е. - бесполезно пытаться его вернуть в первоначальное нормальное состояние и его "новым нормальным" состоянием стало ссохшееся. Иначе говоря - он приобрел новое качество.

Смежный вопрос - что такое "бессолевая" лайка - лайка выделки особым способом - без соли?
Как, покупая бессолевую лайку убедиться в том, что она бессолевая? Попробовать ее на вкус?
Есть ли сейчас честные *проверенные* продавцы бессолевой калиброванной лайки? - Будьте добры - кто они?
Например все та же единственная и неповторимая Delicia ? - Все?


----------



## vikatik (13 Мар 2016)

glory (19.11.2015, 00:48) писал:


> Любая работа с лайкой залогов может влиять на настройку. Поэтому - перекатал лайку, переклеял, сменил пружину,- всегда надо проверять настройку..


В добавок к моему верхнему посту (перед этим, тоже прошу прокомментировать) - хороший вопрос по цитате.
Есть такой способ жизненного существования - из двух зол выбирать меньшее. Это очень хороший способ в большинстве жизненных ситуаций.

Применительно к восстановлению игровых свойств пневмо-клапанного инструмента это может выглядить следующим образом и это мои соображения, не утверждения, так как опыта у меня нет в этой области. Итак:

- Допустим есть баян, много лайки "обвисло". Допустим перекатка - хороший способ лайку выпрямить (но, см. предыдущий пост - насколько хороший?). Приняли, допустили.
Так вот в сложившихся условиях отвисших лаек, наверняка строй поплыл - это так?
Хорошо, выбираем меньшее зло - отрываем, попутно смотрим как были приклеены лайки (сколько клея, средняя укладка по проему и т.д.). Прокатываем, высушиваем, переклеиваем.

- В результате, после переклейки и восстановления первоначального прямого положения лаек строй станет лучше, чем был с отвисшими лайками? Стоило это того? Я понимаю, что станет гораздо лучше.
А теперь с настройкой. Допустим, строй восстановился не полностью или даже не совсем идеально восстановился по причине не идеального соответствия первоначальной наклейке лаек. Но - где гарантия, что после пере-прокатки лайки они опять не начнут отвисать и в этом случае новая настройка (подстройка) мало чего даст? Т.е. в данном случае еще будут внесены и перманентные изменения, в данном случае - мало оправданные.

...
Кстати, я только что заметил в цитате тонкую вещь и это может многое изменить из того, что я только что "накатал". Там написано - "Любая работа с лайкой залогов *может* влиять на настройку".
Вот так вот - читай внимательно, викатик - не влияет, а может влиять!


----------



## vev (13 Мар 2016)

*vikatik*,
вот-вот... Именно *может* влиять. 
Катайте залоги преспокойно и они верой и правдой прослужат еще не один год. Вот ЕСЛИ поплывет пару голосов при такой операции, тогда и подстроите. Волков бояться. ...

Вы ИСКЛЮЧИТЕЛЬНО ДОТОШНЫЙ чел... Вместо того, чтобы играть, набивать шишки и учиться, Вы всячески желаете заменить все чистой теорией. Даже теоретическая физика требует экспериментального подтверждения. Так и здесь. Возьмите уж наконец инструмент и понажимайте кнопки/клавиши


----------



## vikatik (13 Мар 2016)

vev (13.03.2016, 17:53) писал:


> Возьмите уж наконец инструмент и понажимайте кнопки/клавиши


Взял, нажимаю, проверил состояние залогов - нужно либо менять, либо катать.
Иначе, УЧИТЬСЯ будет тяжело. Все остальное в норме, компрессия, голоса отличные. Дерево, механика - в шикарном состоянии.

ДОТОШНЫЙ - потому, что жизнью наученный не совершать лишних движений, если есть возможность.
Лучше все-таки узнать у того, кто уже набил шишки?
Или Вы считаете, что свои шишки лучше? 

И, кстати, на дотошных людях мир держится, а вот на самонадеянных и самоуверенных - далеко не уедешь.


----------



## vikatik (13 Мар 2016)

Vev - Вы хотя человек и не плохой (я уверен), Вы - типичный представитель русскоязычного Интеренет-форума. Ответы краткие, рассчитанные на догадки спрашивающих или намекающих на некомпетентность спрашивающего, хотя это и так понятно. Т.е. - больше вопросов на вопросы, чем ответов. Повторюсь - Вы для меня человек положительный, несмотря ни на что, чтобы Вы не подумали, что я Вас пытаюсь принизить или оскорбить.
Это не Вы такой - это наша местная действительность такая.

Для контраста, приведу хороший пример. Я когда начинал ремонтировать саксофоны и кларнеты, то в секции "Ремонт и модификация" на англоязычном форуме saxontheweb.net (благо я английским владею свободно, что меня даже от них не отличить при общении) - так вот там я так "въедался" в детали ремонта, что здесь Вы меня уже камнями бы закидали.
А там? - А там, чем больше и детальней я спрашивал, тем больше и детальней мне отвечали, пока я не выяснил все до самой малейшей детали. 
Вот тогда и занялся ремонтом. Первый кларнет (очень хороший ранний американский Bundy из 70-х), который я перекрыл у меня покупал профессиональный музыкант для игры на улице в оркестре. Остался доволен, как слон. До этого, я уже три месяца на нем отыграл сам.
...
Да - и еще - посмотрите какие ответы дает glory - разве их не приятно читать? Вот так должно выглядеть нормальное общение, а не "А сколько Вам надо?" - на вопрос "Сколько будет дважды два". Хотя, если Вы "из тех" - то я не возражаю  - умные люди, но хиииииитрые


----------



## vev (13 Мар 2016)

*vikatik*, 

Виктор, 

ну во-первых, данный форум не совсем по теме. Ремонтом у нас ведует Мир баяна. Здесь "игроки" тусуются. По поводу разных инструментов здесь такое количество вопросов задается... Про какую только рухлядь не спрашивают. И что, по каждой лекцию читать. 

Во-вторых, занимаясь ремонтом электроники, давно понял, что чересчур подробный ответ может сподвигнуть непрофессионала посчитать себя профессионалом и причинить гораздо большие разрушения той самой электронике. С баянами то же самое. Мастера не дадут соврать по поводу таких бесшабашных недоумков, после которых инструмент восстанавливать из пепла приходиться.

В третьих, я абсолютно уверен, что все, что делается руками, имеет очень много тонкостей, которые надо прочувствовать, а теоретически этого все равно не объяснить. И "да" - "свои" шишки намного полезней любых чужих. Только запустив самостоятельно с десяток спектрометров, у меня начало вырабатываться чутье, которое ой как важно в критических ситуациях...

Согласен, ответы Glory более подробны. Для него ремонт баянов - профессия. Для меня - хобби. У него и опыта больше. Ему и карты в руки.

По поводу иностранных сайтов. Мне часто приходилось и приходится сталкиваться с буржуйскими инженерами. Тяжко видеть столь высокую селективность образования... Все ни о чем... В то время, как советский подход был: чуток обо всем. Им реально требуется разжевывать любую мелочь. Ну так они устроены. Пока не уяснили 110% - с места не трогается. Нашим - достаточно направления. Достаточно махнуть рукой. 
Мне ближе наш подход. Толку от него больше ИМХО


----------



## vikatik (13 Мар 2016)

vev (13.03.2016, 20:11) писал:


> Для него ремонт баянов - профессия. Для меня - хобби. У него и опыта больше. Ему и карты в руки.


Справедливо.

vev (13.03.2016, 20:11) писал:


> "свои" шишки намного полезней любых чужих


Не спорю. Но вот с залогами (проемными клапанами) это будут слишком неоправданные шишки.
Представьте себе - все оторвать, прокатать, намочить-высушить, переклеить, только для того, чтобы увидеть, что они обвисли через две недели опять. - Например.
А кто его знает - может и год простоят? Год... -может лучше новые поставить, чтоб хотя бы на пять лет забыть о них?

Видите, здесь у меня не такие хитрые вопросы, как например разобрать механику левой половины, разъединить все зацепы и не поломать их (и тут будет ох как все специфично для каждой конкретной модели, да еще и от года выпуска, в придачу) - хотя об этом даже на "Мире баяна" никто лекцию читать не будет - либо ты готов к этому - либо неси к мастеру, если не хочешь рисковать.

Это все от нашей бедности. Вон иностранцы "не парятся" - покупают аккордеоны 1930-х годов для того, чтобы все отодрать, полностью переклеить, перемастичить и т.д. - и это как хобби.
А мы тут с Вами недавно выяснили, что для нас "Stella" - супер пупер, а для них - как нам "Березка".

Вот и катаем залоги...


----------



## vev (13 Мар 2016)

*vikatik*,

чтобы не было сомнений про залоги, берется за три копейки Этюд. Берется один резонатор. Отрывается некоторое количество залогов. Измываетесь над ними как хотите и сами увидите будут они эластичные или нет. Будут отвисать или нет.
Дальше на этом же Этюде пробуете перевосковывать голоса. Ну и так далее. 

  vikatik (13.03.2016, 20:27) писал:


> Это все от нашей бедности. Вон иностранцы "не парятся"


это точно... "Не парятся"... У них у большинства в голове не укладывается, что можно что-то сделать не стандартно. Придумать как обойти препятствие. В магазинах есть все. Заказал и через пару дней оно у тебя в руках. А вот когда доставка составляет пару месяцев, а тебе надо "позарез", тогда включается мозг. Бедность здесь скорее напользу


----------



## vikatik (13 Мар 2016)

vev (13.03.2016, 20:36) писал:


> В магазинах есть все.


Главное - деньги у них есть на все. 
А с пересылом - и я раньше "не парился" - заказывал все ЕМС-ом, с Приорити даже и не заморачивался. Теперь и денег нет, да и если были бы - покупать то, что совсем недавно стоило в два раза дешевле - в голове не укладывается!

vev (13.03.2016, 20:36) писал:


> берется за три копейки Этюд


Вот здесь то и загвоздка. Не хочется возиться с полным хламом - тратить на это время. Тем более, что за более или менее приличный инструмент класса Этюд, на который было бы не жалко потратить время, у нас здесь предлагают не менее, чем за 3-4 тысячи - НЕ ОТКРЫВАЯ! Вот тебе и лотерея - возьмешь, а там голоса ржавые - ну на кой такое нужно?

Понимаете, тут некие вилы - во всем, куда не плюнь. Конечно, можно смотреть проще на жизнь, но для этого нужно быть либо финансово независимым, либо более авантюрным.

Хочу уже играть Зиму Вивальди (как Вы мне недавно посоветовали), а пока что не на чем. Вот и "парюсь" - пока...


----------



## vev (13 Мар 2016)

*vikatik*,
Так что ж Вы себе в конце концов взяли то? Не томите! Аккордеон? Баян? Какой?
Вивальди на баяне то попроще, особливо на выборном...
vikatik (13.03.2016, 21:02) писал:


> Вот здесь то и загвоздка. Не хочется возиться с полным хламом - тратить на это время. Тем более, что за более или менее приличный инструмент класса Этюд, на который было бы не жалко потратить время, у нас здесь предлагают не менее, чем за 3-4 тысячи - НЕ ОТКРЫВАЯ! Вот тебе и лотерея - возьмешь, а там голоса ржавые - ну на кой такое нужно?


Брал за 500 рублей. Изначально планировал сделать настроечный дувачек. Дувак итак появился, а Этюд сослужил при своей скромной цене хорошую службу. Играть на нем я полюбому не собирался. И трата времени - это и был процесс познания  Уж 500 руб он стоил


----------



## vikatik (13 Мар 2016)

vev (13.03.2016, 21:24) писал:


> Аккордеон? Баян? Какой?


Здесь пока мои секреты, но скажу лишь одно - Ваши с Зетом рекомендации были проанализированы и учтены по полной программе, за что вам обоим и спасибо. Как только я пойму, что сделал правильный выбор (надеюсь) и буду чувствовать себя более уверенно - детали последуют


----------



## vikatik (13 Мар 2016)

Я подумал и мне пришла в голову мысль, что не стоит ставить знак равенства между этими двумя случаями:
1. На инструменте много лет и часто играли, проемные лайки действительно "устали" - т.е. кожа износилась в местах постоянного сгиба-разгиба и они отвисли, уже от изношенности структуры кожи. Тут похоже выход один - менять лайки.
2. Инструмент мало пользованный, но хранился "лежа" и залоги обвисли на стороне планок, обращенных к центру гравитации Земли 
Вот тут, похоже их и можно попробовать выпрямить. И есть большая вероятность, что это сработает.
Рискнуть что-ли?


----------



## vev (13 Мар 2016)

*vikatik*,  покажите для начала что Вы считаете как "отвисли"...


----------



## vikatik (13 Мар 2016)

Миллиметров на 5-7 отходят, некоторые до 10 мм от планок в верхней крайней точке. Те, что на стороне, обращенной к "полу", пока лежал инструмент - почти все. Уверен, что внутренние тоже, резонаторы пока не снимал.


----------



## vikatik (14 Мар 2016)

Кстати, некоторые деятели советуют для смачивании лайки пред "прессованием" использовать слабый уксусный раствор. Я не знаю как уксус влияет на кожу данного типа и не могу понять - насколько это разумно или вообще безопасно для кожи.

Я тут вот еще что пытаюсь понять. Почему может скручиваться лайка, допустим, просто от старения? Я подозреваю, что ворсистая сторона (обращенная к проему) гораздо более устойчива в плане сохранения своих свойств во времени. А вот гладкая сторона, обращенная от проема - склонна к "стягиванию". Возможно, в этом одна из причин скручивания - площадь наружной стороны уменьшается от ссыхания и ее тянет к центру.

Логично было бы применить некий размягчитель на масленной основе, но тут нужно быть очень аккуратным, ибо потом работа с клеем будет сильно осложнена.


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Мар 2016)

Викатик, Вы про "некоторых деятелей" просто от понту пацанского лепите? Наобум Лазаря?

Уксус при обработке лаек лет за сто до Вашего рождения применялся. Он убивает грибок, он ровняет ворсинки, и позволяет избежать гниения при сушке лаек под прессом долгого сушения. И он оказывает на лайку разравнивающее действие, потому что кислота приводит к набуханию скукоженных масс, и потом высыхает без последствий. 

Про размягчитель на "маслянной основе" откуда желание? Просто разговор поддержать?


----------



## ze_go (15 Мар 2016)

Kuzalogly (15.03.2016, 20:05) писал:


> от понту пацанского лепите? Наобум Лазаря?


ждите теперича алаверды от теоретика ремонтов


----------



## vikatik (15 Мар 2016)

Kuzalogly (15.03.2016, 20:05) писал:


> Про размягчитель на "маслянной основе" откуда желание? Просто разговор поддержать?


Есть и такое мнение.

Kuzalogly (15.03.2016, 20:05) писал:


> Уксус при обработке лаек лет за сто до Вашего рождения применялся. Он убивает грибок, он ровняет ворсинки, и позволяет избежать гниения при сушке лаек под прессом долгого сушения. И он оказывает на лайку разравнивающее действие, потому что кислота приводит к набуханию скукоженных масс, и потом высыхает без последствий.


И за это спасибо.


----------



## vev (15 Мар 2016)

*vikatik*, 
Вы б от теоретизирования перешли б наконец к практике... Можно долго объяснять, как именно копать лопатой, но пока ее не подержишь в руках, все равно не поймешь...


----------

